# This might be knitted road kill



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.womansweekly.co.uk/knitting-crochet/your-makes/your-makes-teddy-bear-blanket/?utm_campaign=relatedarticles&utm_source=wordpress&utm_medium=plugin


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very cute, definitely not road kill.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh LOL - your title made me laugh when I opened the link!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

He does look a little deflated but at the same time ready to be loved!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Oh LOL - your title made me laugh when I opened the link!


Yah....it's really cute, but a little creepy. The stripes kind of look like tire tracks.


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

He's cute!!!! But your title definitely makes people take a look!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> Yah....it's really cute, but a little creepy. The stripes kind of look like tire tracks.


Or an escapee from the local lock-up?

http://womansweekly.ipcshop.co.uk/shop/knitting-crochet/toys/baby-teddy-bear-comforter
At that price, I would wing it!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

The legs are what gave me the giggles.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's supposed to be one of those "lovely" blankies, but yeah, done this way it does look like road kill. The poor bear!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

cute rad kill LOL


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

It looks more like a hot water bottle cover


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Cute wee bear buddy blanket. :thumbup:


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Jackyv said:


> It looks more like a hot water bottle cover


I agree that was my first thought too - Hot Water Bottle Cover

Those legs "shame"


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> Yah....it's really cute, but a little creepy. The stripes kind of look like tire tracks.


Haha, now that I think about it, they really do :shock:


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Just add X's instead of eyes, and I agree! Oh, and maybe some tread marks.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Or an escapee from the local lock-up?
> 
> http://womansweekly.ipcshop.co.uk/shop/knitting-crochet/toys/baby-teddy-bear-comforter
> At that price, I would wing it!


Me too. Looks simple enough.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha, ha! With a title like that I just had to open the link and it left me chuckling!!! Cute!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

T said:


> Ha, ha, ha, ha! With a title like that I just had to open the link and it left me chuckling!!! Cute!


So, that takes me back to grammar school and the "made you look" jokes that we used to play on each other.

:-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Cute.. title definitely make one look this post...


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Love it yet too funny.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL

So cute!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, your title cracked me up when I saw the photo!! Here I am laughing out loud at my desk at work!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Alto53 said:


> Oh, your title cracked me up when I saw the photo!! Here I am laughing out loud at my desk at work!


That is so cute and perfect for a toddler to drag around. It reminds me of the little guy in Ice Age who is trying to stow away the acorns.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

It does look like road kill! But very nice road kill.


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ha ha, made me laugh too. It's so cute I've bookmarked it.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Could be one type of road kill. Still laughing. Thanks.


----------



## lynnw (Nov 27, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Oh LOL - your title made me laugh when I opened the link!


Me too, it does look like roadkill. Sleepy guy crossing the road maybe?


----------

